
NASA’s Voyager 2 probe has entered interstellar space - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/10/nasa-voyager-2-entered-interstellar-space/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648334)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18651469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18651469)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18649491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18649491)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648442)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647946)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647744)

